# Please cross your fingers and pray for KA92 **NEW UPDATE PAGE 5**



## Charlotteee

She just text and said she's bleeding so is of to epu. 

Please send her all the :dust: and luck in the world.
Hope everythings ok babe. Jamie and Taylor will be watching over your new bubs, i have my fingers crossed sweetheart xxxx


----------



## lauralora

ohh no i cant believe it!!!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## doddy0402

thoughts are with u ka92, and I am praying that all is going to be ok for you this time. lots of hugs.xxx


----------



## lauralora

please update when your hear anything hun xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I will do hun. She doesnt deserve this a third time xxx


----------



## lauralora

i no it gets me so angry that these things happen to people, its horrible xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh know, I really really really hope she and baby are ok. I will keep everything crossed for her.xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have everything crossed.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh blimey. Tell her please not to panic, as scary as it is. Bleeding is common in week 10 apparently, and bleeding really doesn't always mean the end. Sending love and good vibes her way. :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Oh I hope shes ok and please let her know we are all thinking of her. please update us when you can! x


----------



## shocker

Omg no!!! ive just seen this and i could cry! hope she and bubs are ok, will be keeping everything crossed for them :dust: :hugs:


----------



## pinkgem100

:dust:

xx


----------



## im_mi

oh no!! :( sending lots of prayers up for her. keep us updated and send her our love xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I've text her to let her know we are all thinking of her :hugs: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Unfortunately they couldn't find a heartbeat, she has to go back in a few days and they will check again. :hugs: Fingers Crossed bean is playing tricks on mummy xxx


----------



## shocker

:cry: oh no, i hope its a mistake :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Oh hun, I am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that it's just a mistake and they will find the HB when you go back. keep strong x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I really hope everything works out ok for her, fingers crossed it will.xx


----------



## Bingo

Oh gosh, please let her know we're thinking of her. I have my fingers crossed that bean was just hiding today and that the heart beat will be there in full view in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Oh noooooo this is just so unfair please send her my love :cry:.
What the hell is going on there is so much sadness and bad news this week i just cant stand it :nope:. Ive got everything crossed for her x x x x x Lov Caz x x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

All my love to her xxx


----------



## lauralora

:( thinking of her xx


----------



## Ferret

Big giant hugs for her. Xxx


----------



## KA92

thank you all for your thoughts

feeling pretty shattered and shit right now

hoping beans hiding but in my heart i kinda know hes gone :cry:

thank you all again

xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

:hugs: So sorry hun!! 
You and your bean in my thoughts and prayers! Let's hope that baby is just playing hard to get!


----------



## Hoolie

Thinking of you here. I am so hoping that your little one is okay.

Alex


----------



## xforuiholdonx

O god. Just caught this after being away from quite some time... No internet. Hun, Im sorry. hold in there and try so hard to be strong. Keep me posted with any changes in anything. All my love and many many hugs,
Lisa.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh gosh. :hugs:

I really hope your bean is just hiding. Will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## WantaBelly

We will be praying for the both of you.........


----------



## babytots

Thinking of you and your baby sweetie I do hope they have got it wrong. x


----------



## the_key2005

Oh no hun, I only just found out. Will definitely be praying for you. :hugs: please please keep us posted. Am sure lil peanut is hiding somewhere. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh babes, what you must be going through right now. Sending so much love your way darling :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Sweetie :( praying so hard that beanie was just playing hide & seek! Thinking of you at this sad time :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Thinking of you babe, im still holding out hope for u huny x x x x but im here if u need an ear to listen and a shoulder to cry on. Lov n Hugs Caz x x x x


----------



## lauralora

your in my thoughts every day , hope the news is good news at your next scan hun xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear this, thinking of you and hoping for a good outcome. xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no KA....I am keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers for you. :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you babes :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

o no! still gona keep my fingers crossed for you. there has to be some good news to come out of this week and I very much hope it will be for you.hugs.xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim has text again, she went to hospital and demanded a scan. Unfortuantely baby hasnt grown past 9+5.
She is devastated and doesn't know when she will be on again. Your in my thought Kim xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

So sorry for your loss Kim :-( this is just awful news i was so hopeing everything would be ok. Sending huge hugs to u & we are all here for u. I lost my bubs on monday MMC my heart is broken so i know where your head is right now babe. Thinking of u Lov Caz x x x x


----------



## Eoz

So sorry hun.you didn't deserve this at all.All my love xxxx


----------



## Hoolie

So sorry. It's so unfair.

Alex


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh darling I am so very sorry. Sending love and healing to you. We will be here when you need us :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm sending hugs your way Kim, we will all be here for you when you're ready.....


----------



## Amos2009

So unfair......I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## im_mi

oh im so sorry dear :cry: so gutted for you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauralora

so sorry :( xxxxxx


----------



## bky

:hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Am totally gutted, Kate honey you are in our thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## LunaBean

seriously...it's so bloody unfair...just let us keep our babies dammit

Sorry..I'm just mad..hope she's gona be ok xxxx


----------



## Las78

Hun am so so sorry, you're in my thoughts and we are all here for you when you're ready :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. 

:hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

I'm so sorry. I hope you have lots of people around you. Take it easy, don't be too hard on yourself.

cat
xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending love babes, hope you are coping okay :hugs:


----------



## analyticalema

Thinking of you! So sorry for your loss! Xx


----------



## KA92

thank you all 

wishing everyone the best in the future

ill be lurking on bnb at times :thumbup:

thanska gain for your kind words
xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

I am so sorry to hear your very sad news.


----------



## babytots

So sorry for your loss sweetie thinking of you :hug: x


----------



## BeanieBaby

I'm so sorry for your loss, sending you lots of :hugs: 

xxx


----------

